# Removing Aristo-Craft Lettering?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have searched the forum and while there were several posts on removing paint and decals I did not find any that referenced removing the lettering on Aristo-Craft trains.

The item I would like to change is an older Aristo-Craft 42107 Southern Pacific Long Steel Caboose. I would like to remove the "Southern Pacific" and replace it with "Cotton Belt."

Apparently denatured alcohol and brake fluid are a few items used but what would work best on this caboose?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, denatured alcohol is what I've been using. That's what Stan Cedarleaf recommended to me.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 17 Aug 2009 07:27 AM 
Jerry, denatured alcohol is what I've been using. That's what Stan Cedarleaf recommended to me. 

Hi Henson,

I will try it (if Stan recommended it and you like it that's good enough for me.

It was nice seeing you and Reba at the HAGRS. I showed Marilyn the new club parking signs and she loves them. We appreciate your suggestion to put a caboose on them. 

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Jerry - please let us SP fans see the result of your conversion when completed. I might be interested in doing this as well given the SSW GP-40 in my stable. 

FYI, I have used 90% denatured alcohol (as opposed to the more common 70% solution) to strip factory paint off a model for repainting. This is not instant, requiring the body shell to soak overnight at a minimum usually for several days to loosen the paint enough to strip it. I would imagine that a much more limited application could remove just the lettering. Also as mentioned above recommendation by Stan is basically gospel.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just use it on a q-tip.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Laquer thinner on a Qtip and clean as you go with another Q tip. have lots of them.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Explosive devices should remove it.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
I use laquer thinner to remove lettering from Aristo cars. I damp-wet an automotive shop towel and lightly rub. Don't get it too wet while wiping.

JimC.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Easy Lift Off (ELO) from Tower Hobbies is a good lettering removal product.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

A few days ago my wife bought some denatured alcohol and lacquer thinner. One of these days I hope to have some free time to try them.

I appreciate ALL of the suggestions.

Jerry


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

Some of the lettering used by manufacturers these days cannot be removed by Isopro Alchohol only thinners and then you have to be very careful to stop it harming the plastic. Most people have recommended using very fine wire wool. I have tried most things including the special Does no harm to plastic type paste for removing paint etc from model RR gear BUT it did not work on my LGB caboose lettering/ decals or the LGB 0-4-0 lettering. Finally resorted to gently scraping and wire wool..the gear was to be repainted anyway!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I'm surprised you id not see this posted before. One of the Idea's is to use Solvset and a q tip to remove the AC lettering. I have been doing this now for sometime since I read it here on MLS and it works very well. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ops double post. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 02 Sep 2009 06:12 PM 
Jerry I'm surprised you id not see this posted before. One of the Idea's is to use Solvset and a q tip to remove the AC lettering. I have been doing this now for sometime since I read it here on MLS and it works very well. Later RJD 

Hello RJD,

I did a search before posting my topic but never came up with Solvset. I don't know what it is or where to find it but if the alcohol and thinners I now have don't work I will be interested in pursuing it. I did an internet search for Solvset but I did not come up with anything.

The trouble with doing a search is that you almost have to know the answer before you can successfully ask the question.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry the best thing ive found that works every time on everything is easylift from Polly S you cant go wrong..................


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

While I started this topic with regard to removing paint (lettering) from my Aristo-Craft Southern Pacific cabooses the same information will hopefully help me remove the paint (graffiti) from our Missouri Pacific caboose.










Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I finally got around to trying to remove the lettering from the Aristo-Craft caboose. 

Unfortunately I first tried the lacquer thinner and before I knew it I had not only removed the lettering but by the time the thinner had removed the lettering it had also started attacking the paint. I noticed on the label that the lacquer thinner contains acetone which is perhaps why it attacked everything.

Perhaps the problem I had with the lacquer thinner was due to the brand I used or that it is an older Aristo caboose (1996) and Aristo may now use a different paint.

I then moved to the other side and using the denatured alcohol it seems to have done a nice job of removing the lettering without damage to the paint.

After a week or so if there is no sign of damage from the denatured alcohol I will try it on another caboose.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Two steps forward...

and two steps back!!!

My first Aristo-Craft Southern Pacific Long Steel Caboose was apparently made in 1996. After messing up the paint on one side with lacquer thinner I found that denatured alcohol worked on removing the lettering on the other side.

Today I moved on to my 2nd Aristo-Craft Long Steel Southern Pacific caboose. This one was apparently made in 2000. I started with the denatured alcohol only to discover that by the time it started softening the letters it had also softened the paint and removed as much paint as it did lettering.

Apparently Aristo-Craft changed their paint and or lettering between 1996 and 2000 (and perhaps again by now).

The result is that I messed up 2 cabooses.

This is why I seldom ever try to customize anything.

Of course someone will say I should have tested first but I am not a patient person. The cabooses had been just sitting there for years and now they will sit some more. Meanwhile I'll bring out a LGB SP caboose that has also been sitting and use it as is with my Cotton Belt train.

Perhaps much more important will be how well the lacquer thinner and or denatured alcohol work on removing the graffiti from my 1:1 MoPac caboose. If that works everything will be great - even if it removes some of the paint because I will have to paint the darn thing before too long anyway.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------

